# Suche ein gutes Netzteil mit 700 Watt :)



## RawrPcforce (10. April 2013)

Frage steht oben...


----------



## Thallassa (10. April 2013)

Gegenfrage: Wozu 700 Watt?
Maximales Budget?
Verwendungszweck?
Sonstige Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Effizienz, CM...)


----------



## RawrPcforce (10. April 2013)

700 Watt um alles ausreichend zu versorgen xD
Maximales Budget: 150€
Verwendungszweck: Um meine Hardware mit Strom zu versorgen 
Lautstärke ist mir nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (10. April 2013)

Hi

Was hast du denn für Hardware??
Sicher das die 700 Watt braucht??
MfG

JE


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2013)

Welche Hardware denn genau?


----------



## Thallassa (10. April 2013)

RawrPcforce schrieb:


> 700 Watt um alles ausreichend zu versorgen xD



Beschreibe "alles"

Welchen Kühlschrank, welche Waschmaschine und welches Atomkraftwerk willst du damit versorgen?
Also welche Hardware genau, bitte.


----------



## Esinger (10. April 2013)

hier ein angebot mit 750watt und gold für deine waschmaschine und kühlschrank und wasserkocher und pc
http://www.hardwareversand.de/700+-+800+Watt/60267/be+quiet!+DARK+POWER+PRO+10+750W.article


----------



## Research (10. April 2013)

Hat hier irgendjemand eines über 650Watt verbaut?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (10. April 2013)

Wie alle schon drauf geiern eins mit weniger Leistung zu empfehlen 

Vielleicht sollten wir uns umbenennen in ExtremGreenPcGamesHardware 


700Watt braucht man wirklich nur bei nem Stromhungrigen Crossfire/Sli System.


Nimm doch das Bequiet e9 480W  juuuhuuii Erster!   

Edit:
@Research: Hier ich!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (10. April 2013)

Ich habe selber das hier :be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ich nehme lieber ein bisschen mehr Watt und habe somit noch Luft nach oben.

Bin sehr zufrieden, es ist auch unter Last sehr leise, keine Störgeräusche und bietet Top P/L

Auch der Support von Be Quiet ist erstklassig.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (10. April 2013)

Also wenn scho mit Luft nach oben dann des Dinge, die die Welt (noch) nicht braucht: 2000W-Netzteil vorgestellt


----------



## Icedaft (10. April 2013)

Etwas ist gut, damit kannst Du 2 deiner Systeme betreiben.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (10. April 2013)

ne ne für  HD 7870 XT damit ma die auch ganz sicher auf 7990 Niveau übertakten kann

oder für 3x HD 7990

Im Ernst ein 700 Watt Netzteil ist nur dann empfehlenswert, wenn mehr als eine Grafikkarte eingebaut wird oder eingebaut werden soll später.


----------



## BlackNeo (11. April 2013)

Jup, mehr als 500 Watt sind für Single GPU nicht nötig, weshalb z.B. ein Straight Power oder Pure Power mit mehr als 500W bzw. 530W auch sinnlos sind, da sie nicht für M-GPU gemacht sind.


----------



## Bärenmarke (11. April 2013)

Research schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendjemand eines über 650Watt verbaut?


 
Es gibt sogar User mit 1200 Watt Netzteilen die unter Last keine 300 Watt benötigen 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/91012-jenny18.html


----------



## RawrPcforce (11. April 2013)

Jetzt antworte ich mal xD 
die Sachen die ich verbaue:
Mb:Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Ram: noch kp
cpu: Intel Core i5-3570K
cpu kühler: Scythe Mugen
Grafikkarte: hd 7870
2 hdds


----------



## Axonia (11. April 2013)

Wie schon ersichtlich wurde. Nimm ein kleines NT. Die "normale" 7870, also nicht XT verbraucht sowieso jetzt nicht Unmengen an Strom. 
(Btw, selbst für die XT würde ein 480 Watt NT reichen) 
Das E9 480 Watt von BQ was auf der ersten Seite verlinkt wurde reicht locker und ist vom Preis ebenfalls Super für die Qualität. Gute 700W NT kosten paar Euro mehr. Aber du brauchst soviel ja auch gar nicht. 
Mein Rat E9 480W
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (11. April 2013)

Bei dem PC sind 500 Watt schon MEHR als genug xD


----------



## beren2707 (11. April 2013)

Wenn du auf Kabelmanagement verzichten kannst, dann nimm das E9 450, wenn nicht, dann das E9-480 für den entsprechenden Aufpreis. 
Solltest du glauben, 480W würden nicht reichen, dann schau mal in meine Signatur und was für ein System ich mit 480W befeuere.


----------



## poiu (11. April 2013)

RawrPcforce schrieb:


> Jetzt antworte ich mal xD
> die Sachen die ich verbaue:
> Mb:Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
> Ram: noch kp
> ...



700W, wieviele HD 7870 willst du denn Verbauen zwei oder drei

für das System reicht ein 400W NT, 450W wäre auch OK auf keinen Fall mehr als 550W

Kandidaten

be quiet E9 400W oder 450W
be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, Seasonic P460  oder Enermax Revolution87+ 550W ATX 2.3 (ERV550AWT-G/ERV550EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wenn es etwas teuer sein darf


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ich habe selber das hier :be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> Ich nehme lieber ein bisschen mehr Watt und habe somit noch Luft nach oben.


 
Ich frage lieber nicht wieso du Luft nach oben brauchst und wieso dazu ausgerechnet ein Straight E9. 
Wenn du schon über 600 Watt haben willst dann doch bitte das P10 und nicht das E9.


----------



## RawrPcforce (11. April 2013)

Ich glaube ich entscheide mich zwischen dem hier : Enermax Revolution87+ 550W ATX 2.3 (ERV550AWT-G/ERV550EWT-G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und dem be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-680W/BN199) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

Das Straight E9 mit 680 Watt ist eher nicht empfehlenswert.
Dann doch das Enermax oder du kaufst dir das Dark Power P10.


----------



## RawrPcforce (11. April 2013)

und vllt. das hier  Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-730W PC Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

Was willst du mit 700 Watt?


----------



## RawrPcforce (11. April 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ich hatte einen psu calculator getestet und da kamen so etwa 680 Watt raus


----------



## Ultramarinrot (11. April 2013)

Den Dingern darf man nicht vertrauen. Die zeigen oft wesentlich mehr an als man braucht


----------



## RawrPcforce (11. April 2013)

wahrscheinlich die wollen ja gewinn machen :I


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

RawrPcforce schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ich hatte einen psu calculator getestet und da kamen so etwa 680 Watt raus


 
Sag mir was für Hardware du hast bzw. haben willst und ich sage dir was für ein Netzteil du brauchst.


----------



## RawrPcforce (11. April 2013)

ich kopiere und füg es mal ein,denn ich hatte es schonmal gepostet 
Mb:Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Ram: noch kp
cpu: Intel Core i5-3570K
cpu kühler: Scythe Mugen
Grafikkarte: hd 7870
2 hdds

noch ein bisschen overclocken


----------



## beren2707 (11. April 2013)

Also ich kann dir versichern, dass dein System keinesfalls mehr als 250W bis maximal 300W zieht. Ich selbst habe mit u.g. Taktraten ca. 260-280W Verbrauch. Alles oberhalb von 500 (oder eben 550W wenns das Enermax 87+ sein soll) ist für das System absolut oversized. Mein Peak bei 4,7 GHz und 1200/1800 MHz war bislang 420W - und ich habe eine 7*9*70!


----------



## facehugger (11. April 2013)

RawrPcforce schrieb:


> ich kopiere und füg es mal ein,denn ich hatte es schonmal gepostet
> Mb:Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
> Ram: noch kp
> cpu: Intel Core i5-3570K
> ...


Ach du meine Nase, also für *das* Sys brauchste wirklich nen eigenen Atomreaktor Scherz beiseite, dafür würde auch ein Marken-NT mit 400W genügen. Anhaltspunkt gefällig:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan (Seite 15) - ComputerBase
die Werte gelten für das *komplette *Testsys (Unterbau ist ein i7-3770k@4,5Ghz). Brauchst du beim Saftspender unbedingt Kabelmanagement? Sonst würde ich ebenfalls zum E9 mit 400/450W raten:


be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
letzteres für den ganz ruhigen Schlaf...

Gruß


----------



## RawrPcforce (11. April 2013)

Den witz fand ich gut  
wenn ich noch aufrüsten will möcht ich nicht ein neues nt kaufen nur weil ich dann sonst zu wenig watt habe :/      :/     :/


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

RawrPcforce schrieb:


> ich kopiere und füg es mal ein,denn ich hatte es schonmal gepostet
> Mb:Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
> Ram: noch kp
> cpu: Intel Core i5-3570K
> ...



Für so ein System reicht ein 400-450 Watt Netzteil aus.



RawrPcforce schrieb:


> Den witz fand ich gut
> wenn ich noch aufrüsten will möcht ich nicht ein neues nt kaufen nur weil ich dann sonst zu wenig watt habe :/      :/     :/


 
Was willst du denn aufrüsten? 
Eine Heizdecke für kalte Winter? 
Eine Klimaanlage für heiße Sommer? 

Nein. Ein 450 Watt Netzteil reicht da wirklich. Wenn du KM willst kannst du das Straight E9 CM480 kaufen. 
Nur wenn du mehrere GPUs verbauen willst brauchst du ein stärkeres Netzteil sonst nicht.


----------



## poiu (11. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für so ein System reicht ein 400-450 Watt Netzteil aus.



hab ich doch schn vor drei seiten gesagt


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> hab ich doch schn vor drei seiten gesagt


 
Und ich habe auf der ersten Seite gefragt was für Hardware verbaut ist.


----------



## Thallassa (11. April 2013)

Die Komponenten werden seit Jahren stromsparender, die High-End-Modelle waren immer bei 250 W - dazu ne CPU die 100 Watt frisst und du bist wieder mit einem 450 - 500 Watt Netzteil gut dabei.
Ein 680W Straight Power ist purer Blödsinn, weil es zu stark für aktuelle Single-GPUs ist und zu schwach bzw zu ungeeignet für Crossfire/SLI.

Wenn du Panik hast und das Budget ist ja da, dann kauf dir halt ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.3 (P10-550W/BN200) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Damit kannste dann auch Karten wie ne Titan oder ne GTX 690 betreiben.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (11. April 2013)

Und was nutzt es wenn man das Netzteil ständig an der Belastungsgrenze betreibt ?

Ausserdem ist nicht nur die Gesamtwattzahl entscheidend sondern auch die Ampere auf den einzelnen Schienen

nimm für ein paar Euro mehr ein ordentliches Netzteil mit ein bisschen mehr Leistung wer weiss was in 2 Jahren verbaut werden soll.


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Und was nutzt es wenn man das Netzteil ständig an der Belastungsgrenze betreibt ?



Wo wird denn ein 450 Watt an die Belastungsgrenze betrieben wenn das System nicht mal 300 Watt braucht?


----------



## RawrPcforce (11. April 2013)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten ich nehme wohl dann ein nicht so starkes


----------



## poiu (11. April 2013)

RawrPcforce schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Antworten ich nehme wohl dann ein nicht so starkes



lieber ein passendes und hochwertges als ein billigeres mit viel Watt die du sowieos nicht abrufst 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich habe auf der ersten Seite gefragt was für Hardware verbaut ist.



hatte er doch schon in denn ersteren Posts geschrieben


----------



## Threshold (11. April 2013)

poiu schrieb:


> hatte er doch schon in denn ersteren Posts geschrieben


 
Erst auf Seite 2.


----------



## facehugger (12. April 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Und was nutzt es wenn man das Netzteil ständig an der Belastungsgrenze betreibt ?
> 
> Ausserdem ist nicht nur die Gesamtwattzahl entscheidend sondern auch die Ampere auf den einzelnen Schienen
> 
> nimm für ein paar Euro mehr ein ordentliches Netzteil mit ein bisschen mehr Leistung wer weiss was in 2 Jahren verbaut werden soll.


Hör doch endlich mal auf, hier so einen Blödsinn zu verzapfen! Sogar du solltest mittlerweile wissen, das aktuelle Systeme mit einem übertakteten i5/i7 (Sandy/Ivy-Bridge) mitsamt einer Oberklasse-Graka beim daddeln 250-300W verbraten. Wo ist da bitteschön ein qualitativ gutes Marken-NT an der Belastungsgrenze

Gruß


----------



## Research (12. April 2013)

Mein System (Profil) schluckt bis 360Watt unter voller Auslastung. Was im Profil fehlen sind 10 Lüfter.


----------



## DjTomCat (12. April 2013)

Mein System schluckt ca. 450-480 Watt, habe eine Wakü, Beleuchtung und 11 Lüfter. 

Mein Netzteil ist auch voll kommen überdimensioniert , aber ich bin an das ding sehr günstig ran gekommen.

Für dein System reicht ein max 500 Watt NT vollkommen aus.


----------



## Axonia (12. April 2013)

Und mit 500 Watt hat er sogar noch richtig viel Luft nach oben. Kann OC wie ein Blöder und hat immer noch genug Spielraum. 
Finde 500 Watt eig schon das Maximum. 

Aber naja ... Habe auf Seite 2 schon meine Meinung vertreten. 

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Research (13. April 2013)

Wo hast du den 560er untergebracht?


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. April 2013)

RawrPcforce schrieb:


> ich kopiere und füg es mal ein,denn ich hatte es schonmal gepostet
> Mb:Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
> Ram: noch kp
> cpu: Intel Core i5-3570K
> ...


 Willst den Eimer 3mal versorgen oder warum willst 'nen 700W Netzteil?!

Sorry, aber das ist hier sowas von unnötig. 
Ein gutes 400 oder 450W Netzteil ist hier optimal, sogar ein 450W wäre noch OK, mehr als 550W sind absoluter Overkill. Und bevor du mti 2 GKs oder mehr ankommst: Ja, auch für 2 7870 reicht ein gutes 550W Netzteil wie das P10...


----------



## blautemple (14. April 2013)

Außerdem wäre Crossfire mit 2 HD7870er Blödsinn


----------



## Infin1ty (21. April 2013)

> Außerdem wäre Crossfire mit 2 HD7870er Blödsinn



Sicher doch


----------



## blautemple (22. April 2013)

Ja ist es


----------



## Infin1ty (22. April 2013)

Ist es nicht, aber bleib halt bei deinem Glauben


----------



## blautemple (22. April 2013)

Aha, dann sag mir mal warum nicht ?


----------



## Thallassa (22. April 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Aha, dann sag mir mal warum nicht ?


 
Finde auch nicht dass zwei HD7870 im CF Blödsinn sind. Die Skalierung ist ziemlich gut und ich bin für deutlich weniger Geld nicht viel langsamer unterwegs, als mit 2 x HD7970 oder 2 x HD7950.
Derzeit würde ich aber wenn schon zwei HD7870XT ins Crossfire setzen, damit bekommt man sehr viel bang for buck - zumal die Karten ja sehr taktfreudig sind.


----------



## blautemple (22. April 2013)

Crossfire macht man nur mit High End Karten


----------



## Infin1ty (22. April 2013)

> Crossfire macht man nur mit High End Karten


Immer schön irgendwelchen argumentfreien Kram nachplappern 

Wenn "man" das nicht macht, schön für dich, dann hat "man" keine Ahnung.


----------



## blautemple (22. April 2013)

Von dir ist aber auch noch kein Argument gekommen und die Diskussion wurde doch auch schon 100 mal durchgekaut


----------



## Infin1ty (22. April 2013)

> Von dir ist aber auch noch kein Argument gekommen


Sind wir hier im Kindergarten oder was 

7870 (gerade XT) skaliert sehr gut im CF und hat so ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis.
Für etwas mehr Geld als ne 670 erhält man deutlich mehr Leistung. 2 7870 XT sind sogar schneller
als eine 7970.

So, reicht dir das ? 

Ansonsten noch Thalassas Post.


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. April 2013)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Sind wir hier im Kindergarten oder was
> 
> 7870 (gerade XT) skaliert sehr gut im CF und hat so ein sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis.
> Für etwas mehr Geld als ne 670 erhält man deutlich mehr Leistung. 2 7870 XT sind sogar schneller
> ...



Für die Bereiche wo SLI/crossfire Leistung gebraucht wird, wird eine hohe Rohleistung der Graka benötigt und ausreichend Vram. Von daher ist es durchaus berechtigt, zu sagen, dass sich SLI/crossfire nur mit High End Karten lohnt.
Spielt er nur in Full HD empfinde ich zwei 7870 XT als Verschwendung, da sie auch einiges an Strom schlucken und man sich mit den üblichen Multi GPU Problemen rumärgern muss bzw. sich damit auseinandersetzen.
Für höhere Auflösungen mit mehr Qualitätseinstellungen empfinde ich sie als zu schwach, aber das muss letztendlich der TE entscheiden.

Aber deine Kindergartenargumentationsweise die darin besteht blautemple nur dumm von der Seite anzumachen ist 

Da wie oben bereits erwähnt es durchausgründe gibt, welche gegen ein crossfire mit zwei gaming Karten sprechen.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## blautemple (22. April 2013)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Für die Bereiche wo SLI/crossfire Leistung gebraucht wird, wird eine hohe Rohleistung der Graka benötigt und ausreichend Vram. Von daher ist es durchaus berechtigt, zu sagen, dass sich SLI/crossfire nur mit High End Karten lohnt.
> Spielt er nur in Full HD empfinde ich zwei 7870 XT als Verschwendung, da sie auch einiges an Strom schlucken und man sich mit den üblichen Multi GPU Problemen rumärgern muss bzw. sich damit auseinandersetzen.
> Für höhere Auflösungen mit mehr Qualitätseinstellungen empfinde ich sie als zu schwach, aber das muss letztendlich der TE entscheiden.
> 
> ...


 
Genau 
Für Full HD lohnt es Nicht und für alles darüber sind sie zu langsam


----------



## Infin1ty (22. April 2013)

> blautemple nur dumm von der Seite anzumachen ist


Ich habe hier niemanden dumm von der Seite angemacht, aber ich kann's nicht mehr hören
wenn Leute ohne Ahnung von Multi GPU immer nur den gleichen Kram nachplappern.



> Von daher ist es durchaus berechtigt, zu sagen, dass sich SLI/crossfire nur mit High End Karten lohnt.


Nein, das ist falsch, da es über etwas pauschal urteilt, worüber man nicht pauschal urteilen kann.
Es lohnt sich oft *mehr* mit High End Karten, was aber nicht heißt, dass CF mit Mittelklassekarten
unsinnig ist.



> Kindergartenargumentationsweise


Genau das hat blautemple gezeigt. Nämlich ohne Argumente
Dinge behaupten.



> Für Full HD lohnt es Nicht und für alles darüber sind sie zu langsam


Du hast gar keine Ahnung worüber du redest, aber davon mal abgesehen:

Es lohnt sich für Full HD, gerade wenn Bildverbesserungen angeschaltet sind.
Und du behauptest schon wieder pauschal Blödsinn, sie sind für alles
über Full HD nicht zu langsam, die sind schneller als eine 7970.

Informier dich bitte über Multi GPU und komm dann wieder, so ist das lächerlich.
Bärenmarke argumentiert, du plapperst nur nach und pauschalisierst.


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. April 2013)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ich habe hier niemanden dumm von der Seite angemacht, aber ich kann's nicht mehr hören
> wenn Leute ohne Ahnung von Multi GPU immer nur den gleichen Kram nachplappern.



Naja ich fand es nicht gerade sehr umgänglich ihm gegenüber...



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Nein, das ist falsch, da es über etwas pauschal urteilt, worüber man nicht pauschal urteilen kann.
> Es lohnt sich oft *mehr* mit High End Karten, was aber nicht heißt, dass CF mit Mittelklassekarten
> unsinnig ist.



Naja hier tut sich meiner Meinung nach die Frage auf: Brauch ich für die Zwecke denn überhaupt zwei Karten oder kann ich es nicht auch mit einer bewerkstelligen? Wie ist der Vram bedarf, Lautstärke,Kühlung etc.



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich für Full HD, gerade wenn Bildverbesserungen angeschaltet sind.
> Und du behauptest schon wieder pauschal Blödsinn, sie sind für alles
> über Full HD nicht zu langsam, die sind schneller als eine 7970.



Das kann man so aber auch nicht pauschalisieren, da dies von mehreren Faktoren abhängig ist. Die Rohleistung ist sicher höher, aber dies ist nur die halbe Miete. Zumindest was meine Spiele betrifft reicht eine GTX 670 vollkommen aus um alles mit bester Bildqualität darzustellen, von daher kann man den Nutzen von sli/crossfire mit solchen Karten in der Auflösung durchaus in Frage stellen.
Weil wenn ich Downsampling etc. betrachte wird es mit der Leistung auch schon wieder recht eng.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Stolle2010 (22. April 2013)

Ich gebe auch mal mein senf dazu 

Da ich letztes Wochenende die Chance hatte eine 2te HD7870 von nem Kumpel zu bekommen[ZUM TESTEN] habe ich das natürlich auch ausgiebig getestet. 

Muss dazu sagen ich bin nicht wirklich anfällig auf Microruckler aber konnte dennoch einen sehr beeindruckenden Leistungsanstieg feststellen zwischen 1ner 7870 und beide im CF.
Dazu kommt das ich es getestet habe in 1080p,1440p + Tripple Monitoring !
Ich hatte nie ein problem das der Vram nicht aussreichend war und die FPS waren auch im angenehmen bereich SOGAR MIT EYEFINITY!

Ich finde auch das sich Crossfire lohnt bei der Karte schon alleine vom P/L verhältniss gegenüber der 7900er reihe 

Meine Config seht ihr unten


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. April 2013)

Die haben Recht, siehe µStuttering Problem. Dazu kommt, dass sie manchmal nicht soo doll skalieren.

Kurzum: Es ist sinniger die beiden 7850 oder 7870 zu verkaufen und sich eine 7970 zu kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

Stolle2010 schrieb:


> Muss dazu sagen ich bin nicht wirklich anfällig auf Microruckler aber konnte dennoch einen sehr beeindruckenden Leistungsanstieg feststellen zwischen 1ner 7870 und beide im CF.
> Dazu kommt das ich es getestet habe in 1080p,1440p + Tripple Monitoring !
> Ich hatte nie ein problem das der Vram nicht aussreichend war und die FPS waren auch im angenehmen bereich SOGAR MIT EYEFINITY!


 
Was? 
Triple Monitor in 5760x1080 mit zwei 7870 und du hast beste FSP Raten gehabt? 
Wen willst du denn damit übern Tisch ziehen? 
Schon komisch. Wieso reichen zwei GTX Titan für die Auflösung so gerade eben? Hast du deine 7870 auf 3000MHz übertaktet oder was?


----------



## Stolle2010 (22. April 2013)

Ich habe NIE was davon gesagt, dass ich BESTE FPS raten habe!
Ich habe gesagt, dass sie im angenehmen Bereich liegen 

Ich weiß nicht, warum ihr teilweise immer einen unterstellt das er lügt im bezug auf [übern tisch ziehen]

ausserdem muss es ja nicht heißen das zB in Crysis 3 alles auf very high war!Aber ne mischung aus high middle mit 40fps+ is drinne gewesen

Bei metro2033 musste ich dann auch schon ganz schön zurückschrauben

aber bei den alltäglichen spielen die gerade nicht ala crysis 3 oder metro 2033 sind laufen doch schon recht gut !

Ist halt meine Meinung dazu und ich muss nicht überall 60fps + haben mir reichen teils auch 45+


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

Stolle2010 schrieb:


> Ich habe NIE was davon gesagt, dass ich BESTE FPS raten habe!
> Ich habe gesagt, dass sie im angenehmen Bereich liegen



Dann haben wir definitiv andere Meinungen davon was "im angenehmen Bereich liegt" bedeutet. 



Stolle2010 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum ihr teilweise immer einen unterstellt das er lügt im bezug auf [übern tisch ziehen]


 
Damit ist gemeint dass du übertreibst bzw. es geschönt darstellst denn ich habe schon mit so ziemlich jeder Grafikkarte SLI oder CF gemacht sie es so gibt bzw. sinnvoll dafür ist und 2x 7870 ist für 3 Monitore schlicht zu langsam.


----------



## Stolle2010 (22. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann haben wir definitiv andere Meinungen davon was "im angenehmen Bereich liegt" bedeutet.



Ich sagte ja 45+ is für mich halt der angenehme Bereich ! Klar kann mich sich darüber in die Köpfe kriegen  aber für mich reichts halt ! is ansichtssache

Und schön reden wollte ich auch nix sondern nur meine erfahrung mit anderen Teilen  

Mir ist klar das ein SLI gespann aus 2 Titanen nochmal ne ganze ecke mehr leistet ^^ aber ich war halt schon ganz zufrieden damit  BESSER GEHTS IMMER ^^


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

Stolle2010 schrieb:


> Mir ist klar das ein SLI gespann aus 2 Titanen nochmal ne ganze ecke mehr leistet ^^ aber ich war halt schon ganz zufrieden damit  BESSER GEHTS IMMER ^^


 
Aber selbst die sind für 3 Monitore zu schwach und daher verstehe ich nicht wie du auf deine 45+ kommst. 
Spielst du ohne Bildoptimierungen?


----------



## Stolle2010 (22. April 2013)

Also für MSAA oder SGSSAA oder sonst was ist da definitiv keine Leistung mehr vorhanden ich dachte das wäre klar....^^
Mit Bildoptimierung geht die Framerate dann natürlich zu tiefst in den Keller 

ohne das ganze kommt man dann doch schon so auf seine 45+


----------



## Threshold (22. April 2013)

Stolle2010 schrieb:


> ohne das ganze kommt man dann doch schon so auf seine 45+


 
Aber das sieht doch grottig aus.


----------



## Venom89 (23. April 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber das sieht doch grottig aus.



Das denke ich mir auch


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. April 2013)

Stolle2010 schrieb:


> Muss dazu sagen ich bin nicht wirklich anfällig auf Microruckler aber konnte dennoch einen sehr beeindruckenden Leistungsanstieg feststellen zwischen 1ner 7870 und beide im CF.
> Dazu kommt das ich es getestet habe in 1080p,1440p + Tripple Monitoring !
> Ich hatte nie ein problem das derVram nicht aussreichend war und die FPS waren auch im angenehmen bereich SOGAR MIT EYEFINITY!


 Welche Spiele hast denn getestet??

Zu den FPS:
DIE kackt sogar in relativ einfachen Games wie SWTOR so derbe ab, dass es kaum mehr Freude macht, mit 3 Schirmen an einer 7970 GHz...


----------



## Stolle2010 (23. April 2013)

Getestet habe ich das ganze mit 
Crysis 3[mischung aus middle,high und 2tx] durchaus Spielbar für mich
Bioshock Infinite [dx11 high , dof normal] durchgezoggt so keine probleme gehabt 
Metro 2033 [dx11 high 4xmsaa (unspielbar)] [qualität auf normal spielbar]
Devil May Cry [dx9 + downsampling 7680*1440 60fps+]
Tomb Raider [high ohne tressfx,supersampling] läuft 45+


für meine verhältnisse reicht es und ich war sehr zufrieden


----------

